# Strange Kentucky Home TS/DC



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys have to check this out. This is very strange, but I give the owner credit for creativity.

5 bedroom house in Kentucky.

HOW THIS WORKS - DEEDED PROPERTY TIMESHARE! Each share is $26,900.00 with 12 equal shares - totaling $322,800.00.  You actually get a warranty deed to the property for the 1/12 individually owned property and dwelling.  It is recorded in the County Courthouse. OUR MANAGEMENT COMPANY, Bellno LLC, will Collect the Maintenance Fee of $975.00 per shareholder paid once a year to cover your share of Taxes, Insurance, Utilities, Landscaping, Housekeeping, and general Upkeeping Expenses. EACH SHAREHOLDER RECEIVES ONE MONTH PER YEAR USE OF THE TIMESHARE PROPERTY.  This guarantees your family and friends the same kind of vacation you are used to.  You are locking in the price of your vacation at today's prices.  Not to mention the price of your future generations.  HOW TO PAY MONIES -  Each partner may pay with U.S Cashiers Check or Wire Transfer, Visa, MasterCard, Discover & American Express accepted.  Paid directly into the Attorneys Escrow Account at the Main Branch of Paducah Bank & Trust Co., 555 Jefferson Street, Paducah, KY 42001,



http://cgi.ebay.com/A-Totally-New-C...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 3, 2007)

But can you exchange for a property in Cashiersville, NC?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> But can you exchange for a property in Cashiersville, NC?



Hahahahaha...that is very funny!


----------

